# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναζητηση ΒΒ link σε Παλαιο Φαληρο Ν. Σμυρνη,Καλαμακι

## johnsama

Χρονια Πολλα και Χριστος Ανεστη σε ολους.Ειμαι πελατης σε κομβο του Π.Φαληρου αλλα σκεπτομαι να αναβαθμιστω σε ΒΒ.Αν ενδιαφερεται καποιος για ΒΒ διασυνδεση ας κανει post.Επισης δεχομαι προτασεις για τον εξοπλισμο που πρεπει να αγορασω.Σαν πελατης εχω μια κεραια Gold Wireless grid και ενα ΑΡ DLINK DAP-1160.

----------


## ydin

Εχεις φτιαξει κομβο στην https://wind.awmn.net/ ? Βλεπω προς τα εκει αρκετα καλα.
Ειμαι ο #20689, Γλυφαδα

----------


## johnsama

> Εχεις φτιαξει κομβο στην https://wind.awmn.net/ ? Βλεπω προς τα εκει αρκετα καλα.
> Ειμαι ο #20689, Γλυφαδα


Θα επρεπε να ειχα δηλωσει τον κομβο μου στο παραπανω post.Εχω φτιαξει κομβο στο wind.Ειμαι ο #8329 maddog571998.Ομως δεν το εχω αποφασισει ακομα αν θα κανω ΒΒ η οχι.Αυτο θα εξαρτηθει απο το κοστος βλ. κριση και χρονο για την αναβαθμιση.Τελος αν αποφασισω να το κανω θα γινει σιγουρα μετα τις 15 με τελη Ιουνιου.Γι αυτο θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεις εξοπλισμο και περιπου το κοστος.

----------


## ydin

Για κοστος/υλικα υπαρχουν δεκαδες λυσεις, αναλογα με το ποσο ποιοτικο και ασφαλες στησιμο θες να κανεις. Ολα σε συναρτηση του τι budget εχεις  :: 


ΥΓ: 
Θεωρητικα εχουμε οπτικη επαφη, οποτε μπορουμε να στησουμε ενα μακρινο λινκ  ::

----------


## Convict

Αυτό που λέει ο ydin έχει μια βάση.Πόσα χρήματα μπορείς να διαθέσεις;

Δε μπορώ να ακούω άλλο τη λέξη κρίση.Όποιος το θέλει πραγματικά μπορεί να το καταφέρει.

Αφήστε τις σούβλες, το Πάσχα πέρασε.

----------


## johnsama

> Για κοστος/υλικα υπαρχουν δεκαδες λυσεις, αναλογα με το ποσο ποιοτικο και ασφαλες στησιμο θες να κανεις. Ολα σε συναρτηση του τι budget εχεις 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: 
> Θεωρητικα εχουμε οπτικη επαφη, οποτε μπορουμε να στησουμε ενα μακρινο λινκ



Λεγοντας ποιοτικο θα εννοεις να μην υπαρχουν διακοπες στη συνδεση.Για το ασφαλες, αν καταλαβα καλα, σωστη στηριξη του ιστου με συρματοσχοινα και εντατηρες.Αυτο υπαρχει ηδη αρα κοιταμε το ποιοτικο κοματι το οποιο με ενδιαφερει να εχω την καλυτερη δυνατη σχεση ποιοτητας/κοστους.Το budget μου ειναι μεχρι 100-120€ με την επιλογη να αγορασω και υλικα απο ebay μιας και πουλαω και αγοραζω εκει εδω και 13 χρονια.

----------


## johnsama

.

----------


## geolos

καλησπέρα,
για να μην είσαι τερματικός και έχεις τουλάχιστον 2 links πρέπει να υπολογίσεις τουλάχιστον ένα 70 Ευρώ ανά πάνελ (εάν πας σε sxt λύση - http://www.skroutz.gr/s/8058242/Mikr...e=sxt+lite5+ac) + ανάλογος πόσα μέτρα FTP/UDP καλώδιο θα χρειαστείς. Αν θες κάτι καλύτερο τότε βάλε και 2 πιάτα για να βάλεις τα sxt επάνω. Μπορεί να γίνει ακόμη πιο ενδιαφέρον... αν πάρεις και ένα microtik router (κάνα 100ρικο ακόμη).

Διαφορετικά πας στην κλασική λύση: routerboard + 2 κάρτες δικτύου + αλουμινένιο προστατευτικό κουτί για βροχή + 2 πιάτα + ping tails + καλώδιο FTP/UDP. 

good luck  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Για την ποιότητα της σύνδεση σου, πιο κρίσιμο είναι η επιλογή κεραίας.
Υπάρχει μια παραδοχή που λέει ότι ανεξάρτητα της απόστασης που θέλεις να βγάλεις καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια κεραία με καλά χαρακτηριστικά και συγκεκριμένα με στενό λοβό εκπομπής & λήψεις .
Σε σχέση τιμής / απόδοσης ένα κοινό δορυφορικό πιάτο με ένα feeder υπερτερεί (~ >28 db)
υπάρχουν και έτοιμες εμπορικές λύσεις αλλά ξεφεύγουν πολύ σε τιμή.
Οι grid ακολουθούν χωρίς να υπολείπονται ιδιαίτερα σε απολαβή (~24db) αλλά γενικά έχουν πολύ πιο ανοικτό λοβό.
Panel ή router με ενσωματωμένες κεραίες όπως τα sxt και αρκετά της ubiquti έχουν πολύ μικρότερη απολαβή από 16 db κάποια με μικρο πιάτο λίγο παραπάνω. Επαρκούν μεν για πολύ κοντινά αλλά δεν θα τα συνιστούσα σε καμία περίπτωση.

Από εκεί και πέρα το αποτέλεσμα λίγο πολύ θα είναι το ίδιο ότι router και να διαλέξεις, με της διαφορές σε τιμή & πρακτικά θέματα όπως π.χ εάν βάλεις αυτόνομες συσκευές (1 lan με ένα wlan όπως groove, sxt , ubiquti κλπ ) θα θέλεις από ένα utp με poe για το κάθε ένα, μέχρι ένα σημείο και να μπαίνουν σε ένα switch. Με ένα rb 43x μπορείς να έχεις 3 wlan με το υπάρχον καλώδιο.

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον geolo ότι τουλάχιστον 2 συνδέσεις θα είναι χρήσιμες αλλά και η πατέντα με το sxt mount εάν γίνει σωστά έχει καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για την ταχύτητα των ασύρματων συνδέσεων το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του δικτύου είναι σε απλό 802,11 a, αρκετοί έχουν αναβαθμιστεί σε 802,11n (πολλοί λίγοι σε διπλής πόλωσης), και μπορεί να υπάρχουν ελάχιστοι που έχουν δοκιμάσει το ac σε συνεννόηση με τον απέναντι τους.
Οπότε με n νομίζω μπορείς να καλύψεις της περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## johnsama

Επειδη με προβληματιζει πολυ το κοστος προσανατολιζομαι στη δημιουργια ενος κομβου με 1 ΑΡ και μια διασυνδεση ΒΒ επειδη ηδη εχω το ΑΡ και μου λειπει μονο μια κεραια omni.Για τη διασυνδεση ΒΒ θα χρειαστω πιατο,feeder και ρουτερ.Ομως επειδη ειμαι ενα τετραγωνο απο τη θαλασσα και οταν φυσα νοτιας γινεται χαμος στην ταρατσα, (8οροφη πολυκατοικια) σε σημειο να βρω ενα δορυφορικο πιατο καποιου αλλου ενοικου σε αποσταση 3 μετρων απο το σημειο στηριξης του, σκεφτομαι τη λυση κεραιας grid.

----------


## ydin

Καλησπερα.

Στα 100-120 Ευρω, θα στησεις 1 λινκ κ τπτ παραπανω. Ισως με μια Grid + ενα groove.

Για παραπανω λινκς, θες ειτε pc, ειτε ενα routerboard με 3-5 θεσεις pcie. Καρτα για καθε θεση pci-e βρισκεις απο 8-10 κ ανεβαινεις.
Υστερα κεραια για καθε λινκ υπολογιζεις απο 40+ συν feeder 20+. Επισης πρεπει να υπολογισεις κοστος pigtail+ καλωδιο καθε ενα.
Και φυσικα ενα στεγανο κουτι οπου θα βαλεις το pc η routerboard.


Αυτα πολυ-πολυ χοντρικα.

----------

